# SE Exam Advice....



## David Connor SE (Aug 6, 2019)

Derek Pham, SE, PE on taking the SE exam in 1 weekend vs. separating the components....

http://www.thestructuralguy.com/?p=383


----------



## StandardPractice (Aug 7, 2019)

Good advice. I like Derek's blogs, he provides good insight into his experiences.


----------

